# Replacement meter jaws parts?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Been there, done that.

You're basically out of luck.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I _might_ have one. Would have to check the hoard tomorrow. He doesn't want to pay for a change out, what's the timeline on getting a meter back on there?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you can't get the part and make something up liability is on your shoulders.


----------



## Quincy Fraser (Aug 9, 2021)

iAmCam said:


> Have a customer looking for a replacement meter jaw part for this meter. Customer really doesn't want to replace whole meter socket since it looks like an easy repair if we can find the parts. Any advice appreciated, Taylor and CrouseHinds are now longer in business.


Good Day all, i am searching for the exact type of Meter Jaw. What are the specs on this can so i may look for a replacement, thanks


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Brooks utility makes a replacement "innerds" for meter cans.

Similar to when we order new guts and doors for panelboards.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

iAmCam said:


> Have a customer looking for a replacement meter jaw part for this meter. Customer really doesn't want to replace whole meter socket since it looks like an easy repair if we can find the parts. Any advice appreciated, Taylor and CrouseHinds are now longer in business.


If we even think about touching the meter our POCO will have us sent to the gulag!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Crouse Hinds never made the innards. The jaws were an assembly that was purchaced and made by others. Depending on the age of the socket, it should be possible to find the jaws and replace them. Better check with POCO and see if their standards have changed. This might be considered a new meter. 

I offer these to help





"replacement jaw power meter" :: Meter Renewal Parts :: Products :: PLATT ELECTRIC SUPPLY


Buy Electrical Supplies Online at Platt Electric Supply. Wholesale electrical, industrial, lighting, tools, control and automation products. We are a value added wholesale distribution company that supplies products and services to the electrical, construction, commercial, industrial, utility...




www.platt.com










Meter Jaws | Electrical Meter Jaws | Jaws for Electrical Meters | Cal Fasteners, Inc.







www.cfi1.com


----------

